# sobre dans le langage courant ?



## nasti

Rebonjour 

Je sais, il y a plusieurs discussions sur ce forum au sujet du _sobre_ et de la _sobriété_. Selon elles, _sobre_ peut être utilisé dans le sens : _pas ivre_.

Néanmoins, cet adjectif est-il réellement utilisé dans le langage courant ? 

Par ex. _Je peux conduire, je suis sobre._

Diriez-vous une telle phrase ?

Ou plutôt :

Je peux conduire, je suis pas ivre. (= j'ai rien bu ou presque rien bu)

Ou autrement ?

Merci !!!


----------



## snarkhunter

Je ne sais pas si j'utiliserais l'adjectif "sobre", même si j'étais concerné. Je pense que je dirais sans doute plutôt que "je n'ai (pas / rien) bu". Mais, dans la modeste réalité de mon cas personnel, j'explique habituellement que "je ne bois jamais". Néanmoins, "sobre" me semble ici convenir à ce que tu veux exprimer.


----------



## xmarabout

Comme vous l'indiquez, _sobre_ peut très bien être utilisé pour parler de l'alcool... Je rassure ma femme avant de sortir en lui disant que je resterai sobre  donc, que je ne boirai pas... Mais cet adjectif peut également indiqué une absence de luxe ou de décoration excessive: _un intérieur sobre_ (sans décoration tape-à-l'oeil).


----------



## TitTornade

xmarabout said:


> Je rassure ma femme avant de sortir en lui disant que je resterai sobre  donc, que je ne boirai pas...


 
Bonjour,
Est-ce que dans cette phrase, _sobre_ signifie que tu ne boiras pas du tout ou que tu seras raisonnable (que tu boiras moins que le maximum autorisé par la loi, par exemple) ? 

Pour moi le second sens est le sens correct (sobre =~ raisonnable, modéré) , mais en général (je crois) _sobre_ est utilisé dans le sens que tu proposes...
Comme ce n'est pas clair pour moi, je n'utilise jamais l'adjectif _sobre _dans cette situation


----------



## nasti

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses !

Donc _sobre_ se dit quand même (!), je suis étonnée...



> TitTornade:
> Est-ce que dans cette phrase, _sobre_ signifie que tu ne boiras pas du tout ou que tu seras raisonnable (que tu boiras moins que le maximum autorisé par la loi, par exemple) ?


Le terme polonais dans le langage courant veut dire littéralement "pas ivre" = soit tu n'as rien bu soit tu as bu sans devenir ivre (si ton organisme tolère bien l'alcool par ex.)

_Il a bu 2 bières mais il est sobre*. Et moi, j'en ai bu 2 __aussi__ et je suis ivre._


----------



## TitTornade

Ah, dans ce cas, _sobre_ ne convient pas. _Sobre _n'est pas le contraire de _ivre_.
Argotiquement (?), on dirait : _Il a bu 2 bières mais il est *encore clair*. Et moi, j'en ai bu 2 aussi et je suis ivre._


----------



## nasti

Ok ! Et merci pour la correction .


----------



## xmarabout

un ensemble clair des différentes définitions du mot:
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/sobre

Bon WE à vous


----------



## TitTornade

Hihihi ! c'est justement ce que j'avais vu aussi  et les deux sens sont donnés comme possibles... Je voulais avoir un ressenti de personnes...  Que comprend-on quand quelqu'un nous dit "je suis sobre" en parlant de la boisson ? Moi, je ne sais pas si c'est quelqu'un qui ne boit pas du tout ou qui boit modérément


----------



## timofei

Pour moi ça veut dire « je n'ai pas bu », mais c'est aussi ce que je dis quand je suis ivre et que je veux prétendre le contraire. _Je suis pââârfaitement sobre !_


----------



## xmarabout

Comme les définitions que je donnais via le lien: "qui boit modérément"


----------



## Maurice92

snarkhunter said:


> Je ne sais pas si j'utiliserais l'adjectif "sobre", même si j'étais concerné. Je pense que je dirais sans doute plutôt que "je n'ai (pas / rien) bu". Mais, dans la modeste réalité de mon cas personnel, j'explique habituellement que "je ne bois jamais". Néanmoins, "sobre" me semble ici convenir à ce que tu veux exprimer.



"je suis sobre" veut dire  "d"habitude, je ne bois pas d'alcool"
ça ne veut pas dire qu'au moment où je parle , je n'a rien bu. 
Dans ce dernier cas , je dirais "à jeun", bien que "à jeun" s'emploie pour la boisson et la nourriture solide, donc pourrait être ambigu.


----------



## Maître Capello

TitTornade said:


> Est-ce que dans cette phrase, _sobre_ signifie que tu ne boiras pas du tout ou que tu seras raisonnable (que tu boiras moins que le maximum autorisé par la loi, par exemple) ?  Pour moi le second sens est le sens correct (sobre =~ raisonnable, modéré)


Pareil pour moi : si je l'entends, je comprends que la personne a bu modérément.



Maurice92 said:


> "je suis sobre" veut dire  "d"habitude, je ne bois pas d'alcool"


Comment ça, « d'habitude » ?  Avec _sobre_, il n'y a que la situation actuelle qui est décrite, mais aucune habitude…


----------



## Chimel

Maître Capello said:


> Comment ça, « d'habitude » ?  Avec _sobre_, il n'y a que la situation actuelle qui est décrite, mais aucune habitude…


Si, pour moi, _sobre_ peut tout aussi bien se référer à une situation ponctuelle qu'à une situation habituelle.

J'imagine par exemple très bien le dialogue suivant:
- Je te sers encore un verre?
- Non merci, un seul me suffit.
- Toujours aussi sobre, à ce que je vois...

Le PR donne aussi cette citation de Zola: "Ce paysan sobre vivait de pain et d'eau".

Dans les deux cas, il s'agit d'un trait de caractère, me semble-t-il.


----------



## Maître Capello

Chimel said:


> Si, pour moi, _sobre_ peut tout aussi bien se référer à une situation ponctuelle qu'à une situation habituelle.


En effet. Je voulais dire que dans l'exemple donné (_Je peux conduire, je suis sobre_), rien n'indique que _sobre_ soit une habitude…


----------



## Maurice92

Maître Capello said:


> En effet. Je voulais dire que dans l'exemple donné (_Je peux conduire, je suis sobre_), rien n'indique que _sobre_ soit une habitude…


 C'est que justement je pense que l'exemple n'utilise pas corrctement le mot sobre.


----------



## Maître Capello

Maurice92 said:


> C'est que justement je pense que l'exemple n'utilise pas corrctement le mot sobre.


C'est ton opinion… Moi je pense au contraire que ce terme est bien employé.


----------



## TitTornade

Bonjour,
Voyant cette discussion, je continuerai à ne pas utiliser le mot sobre pour exprimer que quelqu'un _n'a pas bu, ne boit pas _ou_ ne boira pas ... _ 
Le sens n'est pas clair dans mon esprit et chacun semble le comprendre plus ou moins différemment


----------



## Maurice92

Pour moi, c'est un qualificatif qui s'applique au caractère de quelqu'un, pas à un état temporaire.

Voici ce que dit Larousse: 
_http://www.larousse.fr/encyclopedie/nom-commun-autre/sobre/92297_

*sobre   adjectif   (latin  sobrius)*







 Qui mange ou boit avec modération et, en particulier, qui boit peu de boissons alcoolisées.





 Se dit d'un animal peu exigeant pour sa nourriture et qui peut rester longtemps sans boire.





 Qui montre de la mesure, de la réserve en quelque chose : Être sobre dans ses déclarations.





 Qui est marqué par la mesure, la modération : Une vie sobre.





 Qui n'a pas recours aux surcharges, aux ornements inutiles : Une architecture sobre.


----------



## Nicomon

Maurice92 said:


> C'est que justement je pense que l'exemple n'utilise pas correctement le mot sobre.


Je le pense aussi. Sobre n'est pas antonyme de ivre. On peut demeurer sobre pendant un repas/une soirée (c'est à dire ne pas boire beaucoup), mais sobre n'est pas un « état », comme endormi/ivre/saoul, etc. 

Un chameau, par exemple, est un animal sobre. Et si on dit d'un homme qu'il est « sobre comme un chameau »... il ne boit vraiment pas beaucoup. Pour lui, « la modération a meilleur goût » (slogan québécois). Il est sans dout réservé/modéré en tout.  Ni glouton, ni ivrogne, quoi.

Dans le contexte de nasti, je serais plus portée à dire « pas ivre/pas saoul(e) ». 
_Il a but 6 bières, mais il est encore lucide / il a toute sa tête / il n'est (même) pas ivre/saoul. _

Cet homme tient bien l'alcool, mais je ne dirais pas qu'il est sobre.

Edit : je n'avais pas lu la dernière contribution de Maurice92. Je comprends le mot comme toi.


----------



## nasti

Merci pour toutes les remarques !!!  

et pour cette conclusion  :



TitTornade said:


> Bonjour,
> Voyant cette discussion, je continuerai à ne pas utiliser le mot sobre pour exprimer que quelqu'un _n'a pas bu, ne boit pas _ou_ ne boira pas ... _
> Le sens n'est pas clair dans mon esprit et chacun semble le comprendre plus ou moins différemment


----------



## Maître Capello

Nicomon said:


> Je le pense aussi. Sobre n'est pas antonyme de ivre. On peut demeurer sobre pendant un repas/une soirée (c'est à dire ne pas boire beaucoup), mais sobre n'est pas un « état », comme endormi/ivre/saoul, etc.


De nombreux auteurs utilisent pourtant _sobre_ a bon escient en l'opposant à _ivre_, p.ex.: _le capitaine sobre et le timonier ivre_ (Hugo)…


----------



## Nicomon

Maître Capello said:


> De nombreux auteurs utilisent pourtant _sobre_ a bon escient en l'opposant à _ivre_, p.ex.: _le capitaine sobre et le timonier ivre_ (Hugo)…


 Dans ce contexte, oui.  

Mais je continue de penser que _sobre_ est d'avantage un antonyme _d'ivrogne/alcoolique_ que de _ivre/saoul_. 
Et je dirais..._ je ne suis pas saoule/ivre,_ dans le contexte de nasti.


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

Les deux termes renvoient à une échelle, et il y a un véritable flou entre chaque étape !


----------



## Grop

Bonjour, personnellement j'utilise volontiers _sobre_ comme le contraire de _saoul_.


----------

